# Tatoos on models for Spokes and Juice magazine



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

don't really care, but send me the chichi pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

move her hand


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

their ok at longest they aint all fucked up


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

sexy as long as they are girly tattoos


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Sep 12 2005, 12:36 PM~3797785
> *sexy as long as they are girly tattoos
> *


yea , like no quarter or half sleeves


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

the more ink the better..


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

they are sexy if they are like the one pictured above but not fucked up tatoos of b/f names or shitty tatoos


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

that chick is sexy, anymore pics?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NO "i got drunk ass fuck and i woke up with this tattoo", and it'll be ok :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

tatts are fine by me.... she needs to move her hand though.....


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

cool with me as long as she looks good..


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 12 2005, 10:34 AM~3797768
> *their ok at longest they aint all fucked up
> *


has long has they aint ghetto lookin.and adds to her femanine characteristics.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

NICE PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Sep 12 2005, 12:49 PM~3798905
> *cool with me as long as she looks good..
> *


SORRY GUYS HE'S RIGHT (FROM A FEMALES POINT OF VIEW )


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 12 2005, 06:59 PM~3800721
> *NICE PICS. :biggrin:
> *




oh, yeah!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I would say I agree with almost all of you. Nice small tattoo on the arm, shoulder, or the thigh are ok. Even the ones that put them at their bottem of there back are ok. I really wouldnt think a girl with her whole arm tatted would look good, but I have to say I saw a girl in a pic with a sleeve, and to tell you the truth it I kinda like it. Then again I always had a thing for the ghetto chola type


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

hey tats aren't bad........

my opinion tats are sexy on everybody....

different strokes for different folks.......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

C-sections, tattoos, stretch marks, and bullet wounds :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i think it looks sexy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 13 2005, 03:46 AM~3803543
> *C-sections, tattoos, stretch marks, and bullet wounds  :thumbsup:
> *


 those are nasty, along with gang tattoos and shit like that. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

being into tattoos and into girls like the Suicide Girls and this one hot ass asian nude model that has this big ass red dragon on her back (cant remember her name) I like the tattoos. But since it is art, there are some I can appreciate and some that look funky. If the chick has her last name on her back in Olde English letters :thumbsdown: but if its something hot and artisitic :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2005, 05:37 AM~3796999
> *don't really care, but send me the chichi pics.  :biggrin:
> *


I hope I'm not that perverted when I get that old :0 :biggrin: haha


Tats are cool, why wouldn't they be? (unless they're 20 years old and fading on a boob that now looks like a lemon in a tube sock...) But, I doubt a model would look like that (yet, haha)


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Sep 13 2005, 10:27 AM~3804264
> *  (unless they're 20 years old and fading on a boob that now looks like a lemon in a tube sock...)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

chix with tats are so so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 13 2005, 05:18 AM~3803708
> *being into tattoos and into girls like the Suicide Girls and this one hot ass asian nude model that has this big ass red dragon on her back (cant remember her name)  I like the tattoos.  But since it is art, there are some I can appreciate and some that look funky.  If the chick has her last name on her back in Olde English letters  :thumbsdown: but if its something hot and artisitic  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: I got one on my lower back 3 inches tall but not of my name I got my name on my neck..........


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

SO WHEN IS THE MAGAZINE HITTING THE STANDS ?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

tatoos are ok by me, just dont put girls with tear drops, thats kinda ghetto


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 13 2005, 02:46 AM~3803543
> *C-sections, tattoos, stretch marks, and bullet wounds  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2005, 02:29 PM~3806535
> *tatoos are ok by me, just dont put girls with tear drops, thats kinda ghetto
> *


What about "PROVOK was here" tatted on their ass.


----------



## fleetwoodbro (Sep 12, 2005)

DEPENDS HOW GOOD THE BITCH LOOKS, AND HOW BAD THE TATT LOOKS


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 13 2005, 03:35 PM~3806596
> *What about "PROVOK was here" tatted on their ass.
> *


ur sick


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TATTOOS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SUICIDE GIRLS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT A TAT SAYEN "PROPERTY OF SPOKES AND JUICE" ON THEIR ASS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i used to talk to this bitch that had the 3 dots on her thumb/pointer finger :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's another angle of the tat.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2005, 02:44 PM~3806676
> *ur sick
> *


SIKLIFE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 13 2005, 12:47 PM~3806709
> *Here's another angle of the tat.
> 
> 
> ...



BRO I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD, BUT THEN I LIEK STARS :biggrin: REALLY THOUGH IT DOSENT LOOK BAD SHOW US A CLOSER SHOT OF HER ASS :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 03:46 PM~3806706
> *i used to talk to this bitch that had the 3 dots on her thumb/pointer finger  :uh:
> *


:uh: :ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 13 2005, 03:47 PM~3806709
> *Here's another angle of the tat.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE CAR BETTER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when u gonna geta broad like that to pose with my shit!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 13 2005, 02:48 PM~3806730
> *BRO I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD, BUT THEN I LIEK STARS :biggrin:  REALLY THOUGH IT DOSENT LOOK BAD SHOW US A CLOSER SHOT OF HER ASS :biggrin:
> *


Gotta save some pics for the mag. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 02:49 PM~3806743
> *when u gonna geta broad like that to pose with my shit!!
> *


Give me a call.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

tatoos are fine as long as long as the chick is pretty ... you should be asking if they should have eyebrows ... I vote yes for that one ... no sharpie pen models ... :nono:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

females with tattoos.. :thumbsup: its sexy.. just as long is its not to much..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WANT ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT WITH A MODEL SHOWEN ALL HER GOODIES.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want to attend


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2005, 03:55 PM~3806806
> *I WANT ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT WITH A MODEL SHOWEN ALL HER GOODIES.
> *


I WANT SOME HOT CHIK TO POSE WITH ROLLING GREEN!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 03:56 PM~3806811
> *i want to attend
> *


SPOKES AND JUICE DOESNT TRUST YOU WITH THE MODELS. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2005, 01:59 PM~3806840
> *SPOKES AND JUICE DOESNT TRUST YOU WITH THE MODELS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 03:01 PM~3806860
> *
> *


what happen to the model you had from POP?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 13 2005, 02:02 PM~3806870
> *what happen to the model you had from POP?
> *


i dont keep them kind of girls around for long!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want ex214 to stand next to my car


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 04:05 PM~3806901
> *i want ex214 to stand next to my car
> *


 :uh: wtf. :buttkick:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ARE THER ANY ISSUES OF THIS MAG OUT YET :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Start the Spokes and Flesh edition with nude models like a playboy with cars. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodbro (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 13 2005, 03:25 PM~3807516
> *Start the Spokes and Flesh edition with nude models like a playboy with cars.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

more pussy tatoos!!!


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Sep 12 2005, 09:36 AM~3797785
> *sexy as long as they are girly tattoos
> *


ya man beucse if i hit another bitch from behind and see cadillac ed or big scotty name 
i am taking it out on her


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 13 2005, 02:46 AM~3803543
> *C-sections, tattoos, stretch marks, and bullet wounds  :thumbsup:
> *


you forgot the rest of the sayin



we dont care we hood with it


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 04:01 PM~3807818
> *more pussy tatoos!!!
> *


your so crazy...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

this nice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 14 2005, 03:48 AM~3811459
> *this nice
> *


I concur. I second that motion. All in favor?

I conquer that too.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2005, 01:51 PM~3806762
> *tatoos are fine as long as long as the chick is pretty ... you should be asking if they should have eyebrows ... I vote yes for that one ... no sharpie pen models ... :nono:
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 14 2005, 09:54 AM~3812195
> *I concur.  I second that motion. All in favor?
> 
> I conquer that too.
> *


I... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice tat......


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 14 2005, 01:48 AM~3811459
> *this nice
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

See I could even be into this....
[attachmentid=276982]

[attachmentid=276994]

[attachmentid=276984]

But I am just a little weird so who knows :dunno:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

^SHE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

GGGGRRRAAAOOO RRAAOOO

[attachmentid=277162]

Photo credit to Houston Photographer Lithium Picnic


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Sep 14 2005, 08:44 PM~3817207
> *^SHE LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *



oh the middle one is actually a different chick.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:tongue: :scrutinize:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2005, 07:36 AM~3796997
> *:biggrin:
> *


holy shit.... thats my boys old girl. her name is, fuck I cant think of it right now. shes runs a massage parlor somewhere in H-town.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 14 2005, 10:21 PM~3817888
> *holy shit.... thats my boys old girl. her name is, fuck I cant think of it right now. shes runs a massage parlor somewhere in H-town.
> *


The kind with the happy endings or the regular kind? Most of the ones I hear about have asian girls in them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks for all the input! And the nice pictures!


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 14 2005, 10:03 PM~3817805
> *oh the middle one is actually a different chick.
> *


I MEAN THE TOP AND THE BOTTOM PIC :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 14 2005, 10:01 PM~3817798
> *GGGGRRRAAAOOO RRAAOOO
> 
> [attachmentid=277162]
> ...


DAMN SHE LOOKS GOOOOOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

dont mind [ 21 ] [23.08%] 
sexy [ 41 ] [45.05%] 
dirty (good) [ 13 ] [14.29%] 
not in my magazine [ 16 ] [17.58%] 
So i guess most people agree on the tatts. Its just a matter of how much is too much. I think the models are posted are pretty much the maximum acceptable coverage. At least for me.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't think tattoos look bad but they are not that hard to remove from a pic. I know people like talking shit sometime about things like tattoos on magazine models. 

Got a ? for ya'll. Do you think having a girl all nude in a car mag would make the mag look bad? I'm not talking about showing anything but showing a lot of skin. I hear people at car shows talk shit when they see a girl showing to much. Like straight up hate on her cuz she's posing half naked.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 15 2005, 08:37 PM~3824901
> *I don't think tattoos look bad but they are not that hard to remove from a pic. I know people like talking shit sometime about things like tattoos on magazine models.
> 
> Got a ? for ya'll. Do you think having a girl all nude in a car mag would make the mag look bad? I'm not talking about showing anything but showing a lot of skin. I hear people at car shows talk shit when they see a girl showing to much. Like straight up hate on her cuz she's posing half naked.
> *



Well its a mixed emotion. Me as a guy that appreciates the fine female specimen, I dont mind it...claro if i was there with my young kid I wouldnt want him staring at the same model wearing dental floss. Thats why I think the "public" models should be sexy dressed and that doesnt always mean practically naked. And then in the magazine world there can be an alternate to the regular issue of spokes n Juice thats a nude or like Exotic swimsuit issue. I think its about choice. If I want to I can choose to pick up that mag and enjoy it in the privacy of home. In public I guess I can "choose" to look but either way there's a semi naked chick parading around. I think some hardcore lowrider peeps, oftentimes familias, feel it is degrading cause it soils the lowrider image as sexual womanizers. Kinda like how some lowriders take offense to when someone automatically associates lowriders with gangmembers.
Fuck i talk too much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 15 2005, 06:20 PM~3824760
> *dont mind [ 21 ]  [23.08%]
> sexy [ 41 ]  [45.05%]
> dirty (good) [ 13 ]  [14.29%]
> ...


There is nothing wrong with nude models in the mag but you do need to think about the younger kids that might be reading it. If you want all ages to read it than nude models are a no-no.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

i concur albert i concur...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 15 2005, 08:54 PM~3825051
> *There is nothing wrong with nude models in the mag but you do need to think about the younger kids that might be reading it. If you want all ages to read it than nude models are a no-no.
> *


Yeah Spokes n Juice's sister magazine Spokes n Flesh...ahahah Yeah I feel ya. But how many lowrider magazine model competitions dont end up in some chick flashing her goodies? I am sure some kids end up in those crowds.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 15 2005, 08:56 PM~3825068
> *i concur albert i concur...
> *


With the naked chick thing or that I talk too friggin much :biggrin: ahahahah


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

ummm thats why there is two concurs... lol J/K


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 02:05 PM~3806901
> *i want ex214 to stand next to my car
> *


lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 15 2005, 09:01 PM~3825111
> *ummm thats why there is two concurs... lol J/K
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm a wife of a Houston Lowrider and we as a family go to all the shows. We hope to pass the love of the sport on to our girls which the oldest is 11 and has the itch already. I don't let them see the bikini contest but at the shows when they see the almost nude girls they are telling me uuuggh mom look at those nasty girls. But they look at the Lowrider mags with there dad all the time and say nothing at all. I think the girls at the shows are live in there face thats why it's nasty to them.....


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 15 2005, 07:58 PM~3825084
> *Yeah Spokes n Juice's sister magazine Spokes n Flesh...ahahah Yeah I feel ya.  But how many lowrider magazine model competitions dont end up in some chick flashing her goodies?  I am sure some kids end up in those crowds.
> *


YEP THAT'S MY KID (MINE ME)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah the problem is sex sells...and it sells mags. The Lowrider mag, as far as I know, isnt sold bagged and has some pretty steamy pictures....even more so for some of the ads in them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 15 2005, 07:19 PM~3825164
> *Yeah the problem is sex sells...and it sells mags.  The Lowrider mag, as far as I know, isnt sold bagged and has some pretty steamy pictures....even more so for some of the ads in them!
> *



Sex is everywhere....Ya can't even turn on the T.V. without seeing it these days. My daughter is in 5th grade this year and they are teaching them sex ed already...I was in like 7th or 8th grade when they told us about sex ed in school!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 15 2005, 09:21 PM~3825184
> *Sex is everywhere....Ya can't even turn on the T.V. without seeing it these days. My daughter is in 5th grade this year and they are teaching them sex ed already...I was in like 7th or 8th grade when they told us about sex ed in school!
> *


Really?  I was in 6th grade..it was called family life. 

So if you expect SnJ to not follow suite and have non-naked models in th emag...it probably wont sell to most of the people that look for that. I admit some people look at LRm for the cars, even with all the flesh about. I for one admire the girl first and car second. The trick is to appeal to the broadest of markets without puching away any one group. Thats why mags have audio section for the audiophile, centerfold for the guy looking for hot chicks, the how to for the do it yourself lowrider, classifieds for the people looking for info. Its a delicate balance. I think the best thing is have each model have a shoot with hot clothes and include a few shots of bikini only fleshier pics. Sometimes the mystery of what might be hidden behind the clothes is sexier than having it all out in your face. Kinda like how guys sitting at strip joints arent all drooling at every ass that walks by.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 15 2005, 10:21 PM~3825184
> *Sex is everywhere....Ya can't even turn on the T.V. without seeing it these days. My daughter is in 5th grade this year and they are teaching them sex ed already...I was in like 7th or 8th grade when they told us about sex ed in school!
> *


I WANNA TAKE SEX ED NOW, IS IT TOO LATE?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

When I use to look at a lowrider mags, the first thing I did was look at the cars. Then I read some of it. The last thing I did is look at the girls. Don't get me wrong, I love girls but the reason I buy lowrider mags is the cars. Now that I work for SnJ, I tend to look at everything. The car, the girl, the lay-out and everything else. 

I also take my daughter to shows and she sees all the shoot that I do. I try not to hide or lie about the real world. I want her to know how it really is. I don't suger coat anything when she asks me something.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i'd never want a chick to get a tatt on her booty... ruins a perfectly good booty. then again, it looks better than the Marvin the Martian smokin a blunt i saw on this chick at the strip club who had a nice ol booty


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah some tatts are in good taste and others are bad. Like i know i wouldnt get one of them old school sailor tatts. I like some chinese tatts...with dragons and shit. I also am not too into the colorful mural tatts. I like tribals and solid designs and maybe some shaded ones.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 16 2005, 12:38 AM~3825834
> *When I use to look at a lowrider mags, the first thing I did was look at the cars. Then I read some of it. The last thing I did is look at the girls. Don't get me wrong, I love girls but the reason I buy lowrider mags is the cars. Now that I work for SnJ, I tend to look at everything. The car, the girl, the lay-out and everything else.
> 
> I also take my daughter to shows and she sees all the shoot that I do. I try not to hide or lie about the real world. I want her to know how it really is. I don't suger coat anything when she asks me something.
> *


I'm with you on this, if they took the models out of magazines I'd be just fine, and never once in all the years I've been going to shows have I made it a point to see a bikini contest (besides, most of us so burnt out from the strip club the night before the show)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Back on to tatts...THIS is the hot chick I was talking about instead of the Suicide Girls I posted. Masuimi Max. ahhhhhhh. Anyway I love the tatts on her arms and want something like that but that isnt free space on my arms. Anyway this chick is tatted down and me likey alot!!

[attachmentid=278516]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

and again

[attachmentid=278517]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

now those tattoos are artwork. not some half ass job done there.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2005, 02:05 PM~3806901
> *i want ex214 to stand next to my car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 06:51 AM~3827073
> *now those tattoos are artwork.  not some half ass job done there.
> *


Yeah she has matching ones on each arm. I wish I woulda thunk of that!! Too late to start over. Maybe I;ll get something like Constantines forearm tatts that make something when you put your arms together.

Or maybe something like..:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Constantines forearm tatts










This image is taken from the 23rd image in a series of drawings from the seventeenth century alchemical work attributed to Eugenius Philalethes, the Speculum Veritatis (Mirror of Truth.) This simple symbol of a fire triangle, with three radiating arrows below represents the "Perfect Red King," the Sulfur of the Philosophers.
_This emblem appears in Constantine, the movie adaptation of the Hellblazer Comic Book series, as a tattoo worn as a protective device by the title character, used while summoning the angel Gabriel._


----------



## cluster (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 12:12 PM~3827859
> *Constantines forearm tatts
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Sep 16 2005, 07:55 AM~3827081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think these are awesome and my style as well.












































Another Constantine one in action:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 15 2005, 08:38 PM~3825834
> *When I use to look at a lowrider mags, the first thing I did was look at the cars. Then I read some of it. The last thing I did is look at the girls. Don't get me wrong, I love girls but the reason I buy lowrider mags is the cars. Now that I work for SnJ, I tend to look at everything. The car, the girl, the lay-out and everything else.
> 
> I also take my daughter to shows and she sees all the shoot that I do. I try not to hide or lie about the real world. I want her to know how it really is. I don't suger coat anything when she asks me something.
> *



I'm very real with my daughters as well. I'm a mother of 5 girls so I feel that it is my job to tell them all the good and bad things in life. A lot of people tell me that I let them know too much ...oh well... better me telling them than them finding out the hard way.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah thats cool, cause i learned all my stuff incorrectly from kids in school.


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

I say Josie P to pose in your mag :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Got another ?. Are models part of the lowrider lifestyle? Lowriding is way more then just the cars. It's about car clubs, car show, picnics, cruising and a lot more. Would models be a part of that.

If all lowriding mags got rid of the models, would if feel like something was missing?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i say no, models AREN'T a part of it but im sure some people might say different. when i meet a chick and i tell her im into lowridin, one the things they usually say is "oh you like the magazines with the half naked girls on them"... now as much as I find Maxim an interesting magazing... haha but seriously if LRM took the models out I would be just fine with it.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Sep 17 2005, 10:31 AM~3832927
> *i say no, models AREN'T a part of it but im sure some people might say different.  when i meet a chick and i tell her im into lowridin, one the things they usually say is "oh you like the magazines with the half naked girls on them"... now as much as I find Maxim an interesting magazing... haha but seriously if LRM took the models out I would be just fine with it.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Don't think I coulda said it any better...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Models arent really a part of any real life....many women become ill trying to starve themselves to look like the bony women considered "beautiful" by some magazine execs and the beauty industry. Yeah its an industry...if you didnt feel you need to improve by adding makeup they would have no one to sell to. Kinda like medicine, if it actually cured you, you wouldnt keep coming back for more. All it does is treat symptoms. Tangent. Sorry. Anyway I think if models were removed and replaced with more positive male and female "ROLE MODELS" the mag industry would be a better place.


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

as long as they aren't on their tits. i think thats really offputting, anywhere is kewl tho


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Sep 17 2005, 08:31 AM~3832927
> *i say no, models AREN'T a part of it but im sure some people might say different.  when i meet a chick and i tell her im into lowridin, one the things they usually say is "oh you like the magazines with the half naked girls on them"... now as much as I find Maxim an interesting magazing... haha but seriously if LRM took the models out I would be just fine with it.
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone needs to come out with a lowrider magazine like the Easyrider magazines... Topless broads with lowriders.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 19 2005, 12:25 AM~3841110
> *Someone needs to come out with a lowrider magazine like the Easyrider magazines... Topless broads with lowriders.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OOOOHHHH YYYEAHH

[attachmentid=281412]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 19 2005, 12:25 AM~3841110
> *Someone needs to come out with a lowrider magazine like the Easyrider magazines... Topless broads with lowriders.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=282927]
tatoo's masuimi


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 20 2005, 07:39 AM~3848984
> *[attachmentid=282927]
> tatoo's masuimi
> *


 Ilike the matching red dragons.....I'd like some shit like that, but my arms arent available there. Maybe the tricep area or fuck work and get the forearms like that!!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=283281]
[attachmentid=283282]


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

That's what I like to see!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2005, 02:19 PM~3851380
> *:biggrin:
> *


mmm mmm milky white skin..those tatts are tooooo colorful. Maybe the canvas is just brighter so it just looks like that.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah... she needs to step outside every once in a while.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 20 2005, 04:25 PM~3852359
> *Yeah... she needs to step outside every once in a while.
> *


Or at least a tanning booth.


----------



## stone (Jul 15, 2004)

Those are some hot chicks.
That last one does need some sun though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MALO95 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 15 2005, 08:37 PM~3824901
> *I don't think tattoos look bad but they are not that hard to remove from a pic. I know people like talking shit sometime about things like tattoos on magazine models.
> 
> Got a ? for ya'll. Do you think having a girl all nude in a car mag would make the mag look bad? I'm not talking about showing anything but showing a lot of skin. I hear people at car shows talk shit when they see a girl showing to much. Like straight up hate on her cuz she's posing half naked.
> *


but why photoshop them.if you're gonna try and keep your mag real,then leave the tatts. just my 2 cents.


----------



## MALO95 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 15 2005, 09:19 PM~3825164
> *Yeah the problem is sex sells...and it sells mags.  The Lowrider mag, as far as I know, isnt sold bagged and has some pretty steamy pictures....even more so for some of the ads in them!
> *


not too long ago ,LRM answered a question as to why the mail order issues had a different cover than the store bought ones. LRM said that the Post Office thought the covers weren't proper and to keep cost down and not have to sack the mag,they now print covers without the models. 
personally,i call it bull!


----------



## MALO95 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 15 2005, 10:38 PM~3825834
> *When I use to look at a lowrider mags, the first thing I did was look at the cars. Then I read some of it. The last thing I did is look at the girls. Don't get me wrong, I love girls but the reason I buy lowrider mags is the cars. Now that I work for SnJ, I tend to look at everything. The car, the girl, the lay-out and everything else.
> 
> I also take my daughter to shows and she sees all the shoot that I do. I try not to hide or lie about the real world. I want her to know how it really is. I don't suger coat anything when she asks me something.
> *



well put! :thumbsup: i pay as much attention to the pics of cars without models as i do to the ones with.
i also take my kids to the shows and they see everything i see.my son has a bike that we show and there's been girls that ask if they can pose on it. both my son and daughter think it's awsome,and they're not even phased with what the girls are wearing.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 20 2005, 01:08 PM~3851307
> *[attachmentid=283281]
> [attachmentid=283282]
> *


SHE LIKES TO BEND OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

